# Bumble & Bumble Gentle Shampoo



## SweetCheeks (Feb 5, 2008)

This is what I use now, and I do love it. It is just sooooo expensive. What shampoos do you all use that you are happy with? 

Also, has anyone tried Bumble & Bumble, and what did you think of it? It makes my hair soft and manageable. A cheaper dupe of this shampoo is welcomed!


----------



## Ithica (Feb 5, 2008)

I've never heard of that in the Uk  :/ I use Joico silk result, Best ever! Sooo worth the price!


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 6, 2008)

I loooove B&B products. I used them consistently for a couple of years (since they carried it at my salon). Since I've changed salons, I've also changed products, since my new salon doesn't carry B&B.

I absolutely LOVE their Gentle Shampoo & Super Rich Conditioner. Their Deep Conditioner (I think its called Deeep) does amazing things for dry hair as well. Yes, the pricetag is a bit steep for their products, but in all honesty, its one of the best hair lines I've ever used, so I think its worth it. Not to mention, their products are all highly concentrated so you don't need to use a lot (even if you have longer hair like me). 

Unfortunately, I have not found a cheaper dupe. I now use Pureology products (which are about the same, if not MORE). If you have colored hair, though, Pureology is definitely the way to go. My color lasts 2-3 weeks longer & is so vibrant!


----------



## fash10nista (Apr 13, 2008)

I recently started to use B&B products (as in a day ago!).

I just got my hair cut short and Laurel, my stylist used the Styling Lotion and Brilliantine on me...and have to say I love both!

I have always been a Pantene shampoo/conditioner user...Despite trying several other brands, I find myself always going back to Pantene...it always makes my hair shiny and bouncy....


----------



## Lollie (Apr 14, 2008)

So far I've used the sunday and coconut shampoo and super rich conditioner. They were fine, but as you mentioned: VERY expensive. I wanted to buy the gentle shampoo as well, but I believe it has a lot of alcohol in it which is not the best ingredient to use on dry hair.
Now I'm using products from Paul Mitchell: shampoo one and super strong daily conditioner. They are less expensive and I like them as well. My hair doesn't feel nice after rinsing the shampoo, but it does after rinsing the conditioner.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 14, 2008)

iv heard lots of good things about bumble & bumble, even celebs use it... i wanna get their volumizing spray and a few other bits..

but now i mostly use tigi catwalk fashionista shampoo & conditioner, it keeps my highlights looking bright and really helps lighten them, also herbal essences fruit fusions makes my hair really soft and moisturized, i need to look after my hair as much as possible as its so long (almost touchin my ass!) lol i also really like the john freida sheer blonde hair mask


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 14, 2008)

I havent tried them but heard good things. I second pureology especially for colored hair. I love their products but they are pricey...


----------



## Divinity (Apr 14, 2008)

Bumble and Bumble is the shiz!  I've tried the Alojoba shampoo and conditioner and the Creme de Coco shampoo and conditioner.  Creme de Coco is my FAVE!  Since I started coloring my hair, though, I wanted to try their color support shampoos and conditioners.  I'm currently using the shampoo/conditioner for true reds.  It helps to keep the red in longer, but I have a dry scalp as it is, so it doesn't help there - only gripe.  The styling lotion is a new buy for me too and I'm diggin' it so far.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

I've heard so many good things about Bumble & Bumble. Does anyone know what stores stock it in Oz?


----------

